
North, Thalmic's Secret Smart Glasses Play - sethbannon
https://betakit.com/north-is-thalmics-secret-smart-glasses-play/
======
andyidsinga
I hope this works - and I hope its in the $300-$500 price point.

I really liked google glass - but I wasn't going to pay >1k.

~~~
Waterluvian
From your perspective, what's the killer app for glasses that phones don't do
better? Is it just the way it's always immediately there?

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Yeah, from the website, "texting, navigation, calendar functionality" \- I
can't ever imagine wanting any of these in a pair of glasses instead of a
phone.

If anything, I think there is a rising sea change in that more and more people
are realizing they _DON 'T_ always want to have a life full of digital
distractions, and that having that beeping thing in your pocket is bad enough,
but having something smack dab in front of your eyeballs is even worse.

~~~
thenanyu
For consumers, navigation makes a lot of sense, especially when on foot, or on
a bike. It's unsafe in many instances to use your phone, or even to wear
headphones for turn-by-turn instructions.

AR translation of text is already awesome but cumbersome using a smartphone.
This would improve it a lot.

Speech-to-text for hearing impaired folks would be really nice, as well as
visual indicators of loud or dangerous sounds, with directional indicators.
You could imprint someone's vocal signatures or a keyword so your friends
could get your attention at distance.

In professional or enthusiast settings it's also quite useful to have a heads-
up display for many "live" tasks. Cooking, construction, surgery, driving,
sports, policing, you can even tether to a battery pack in some instances.

In short, any setting when your hands are occupied but you can benefit from
some sort of data feed.

------
melling
Forgot about their armband:

[https://www.myo.com](https://www.myo.com)

~~~
voltagex_
So did they, by the look of it:
[https://twitter.com/ThalmicDev](https://twitter.com/ThalmicDev)

------
forkLding
Wondering when they come out officially, gotta support a Canadian company

------
crankylinuxuser
Thalmic is also a YC funded company.

